# Fergus ate 2 leather gloves



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

We found the remains of 2 leather gloves when we got home today. We are pretty sure Fergus our 2 1/2 year old ate them.

He seems ok but should we take him to the vet in the morning or wait?

Dave


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It's a waiting game now. Probably won't cause any issues, but watch for vomiting, lethargy, stool issues. My own dogs have eaten several leather gloves over the years. Really, they aren't *that* much different than rawhide.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would watch him closely and wait. Dogs can pass most things. If you notice any changes in how he is acting then I would head to the vet.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Time for poop patrol for you during the next several days. He'll probably be fine, but ring the vet at any sign of "off" behavior.


----------

